# John O Gaunt Viaduct / East Norton Tunnel



## BikinGlynn (Jan 4, 2015)

A couple of months ago myself, the lad & stealth dog spent an afternoon exploring the old Market Harborough to Melton Line.
Have thrown these two in together as they are just a few miles apart on the same line.
Taken with my poor camera again, but hope u enjoy.

John O Gaunt viaduct good to see it still standing.

PB090084 by bikinglynn, on Flickr

Norton Viaduct stood a few miles South of here but was destroyed. I have a picture somewhere of me riding my mountain bike across it as a kid!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpGO9crmP7M


PB090089 by bikinglynn, on Flickr


PB090099 by bikinglynn, on Flickr


PB090094 by bikinglynn, on Flickr


PB090100 by bikinglynn, on Flickr


PB090105 by bikinglynn, on Flickr

East Norton tunnel is in great condition, with most of the gravel track bed remaining. It has been used for storage but doesn't appear to of been for a fair while now.

PB300076 by bikinglynn, on Flickr

Starting Em Young.

PB300084 by bikinglynn, on Flickr


PB300086 by bikinglynn, on Flickr


PB300087 by bikinglynn, on Flickr

Taken by my 9yr old!

PB300080 by bikinglynn, on Flickr


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 10, 2015)

Can't believe I missed this report
A big fan of both the viaduct and East Norton tunnel
thanks for sharing


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 11, 2015)

Hope I have done it some justice, haven seen em on here for a while!
As mentioned before thee places are great cos they r not "too risky" so I can take the lad who is fascinated by them!


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 11, 2015)

East Norton is a nice one
Theres plenty more tunnels & culverts to explore...
Have you done Clawson tunnel yet? Thats twice the length of East Norton
There are around a dozen other derelict tunnels around the county


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 11, 2015)

The Wombat said:


> East Norton is a nice one
> Theres plenty more tunnels & culverts to explore...
> Have you done Clawson tunnel yet? Thats twice the length of East Norton
> There are around a dozen other derelict tunnels around the county



Not yet but gonna go back. I am Gretton born & bred so used to spend a lot of time as a kid around Morcott tunnel, sneaking onto harringworth viaduct & even walked a fair way into Gretton tunnel!
I have a photo somewhere of us riding mountainbikes over East Norton viaduct... which they have now destroyed by explosion.


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 11, 2015)

BikinGlynn said:


> Not yet but gonna go back. I am Gretton born & bred so used to spend a lot of time as a kid around Morcott tunnel, sneaking onto harringworth viaduct & even walked a fair way into Gretton tunnel!
> I have a photo somewhere of us riding mountainbikes over East Norton viaduct... which they have now destroyed by explosion.



I was away for a year, came back from Australia and the viaduct had vanished
shame it's gone


----------

